# What nap roller should I use for primer?



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I use 1/2" for most but it depends on what you are painting. Is it smooth, is it textured, how heavy is the texture? The sheen of the paint has nothing to do with the nap size.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

1/2 for all


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> I use 1/2" for most but it depends on what you are painting. Is it smooth, is it textured, how heavy is the texture?


drywall, i thought that was a given, sorry.


ToolSeeker said:


> The sheen of the paint has nothing to do with the nap size.


i've been told that 3/8" is for semi-gloss, 1/4" for high gloss, 1/2" for flat


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

chrisn said:


> 1/2 for all


i was told finer nap for more gloss but OK. thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It also has to do with the quality of the roller and technique.

1/2 with good in both can do just about anything.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Look on the plastic the roller comes in 3/8 says for smooth surfaces, 1/2 I think says for semi rough, 3/4 says rough and on up none of them say any thing about the sheen.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> Look on the plastic the roller comes in 3/8 says for smooth surfaces, 1/2 I think says for semi rough, 3/4 says rough and on up none of them say any thing about the sheen.


what category does drywall belong to?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I use 1/2 for primers, flats, mattes, and eggshells (on full size rooms). I haven't put a 3/8 cover in flat in about 8-10 years. I would use 3/8 for mattes and eggshells in small area rooms, but not for the texture but the quantity the cover holds. I don't want a cover that will hold enough paint to paint one half of the room with a single dip. And though I haven't rolled semi-gloss on walls in I don't know how long, I would use a 3/8 if I couldn't dodge that bullet. 1/2" and up for textured walls regardless of sheen. Tool, they do spec certain covers for certain sheens.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> I use 1/2 for primers, flats, mattes, and eggshells (on full size rooms). I haven't put a 3/8 cover in flat in about 8-10 years. I would use 3/8 for mattes and eggshells in small area rooms, but not for the texture but the quantity the cover holds. I don't want a cover that will hold enough paint to paint one half of the room with a single dip. And though I haven't rolled semi-gloss on walls in I don't know how long, I would use a 3/8 if I couldn't dodge that bullet. 1/2" and up for textured walls regardless of sheen. Tool, they do spec certain covers for certain sheens.


Not to my knowledge.
Unfinished drywall would be considered smooth but I would still use 1/2.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

For the Purdy Golden Eagle

Product Specifications:

Material:	High Density Polyester (Knitted)
Paint Types:	All Latex and Oil-Based Paints and Stains
Paint Finish:	Flat, Eggshell & Satin Finishes
Surface Texture:	Smooth to Extra-Rough Surfaces
Core Material:	Polypropylene
Core:	1-1/2"
Sizes:	3/8", 1/2", 3/4", 1", 1-1/4"
Lengths:	3", 4", 7", 9", 18"

Usually says it somewhere on the cover too. Nothing I ever pay attention to anyway.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

for semigloss on drywall, would you use 3/8 or 1/2 ?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

If I was rolling a bathroom or other small sq area, I would use a 3/8. If I was rolling a larger area, long or high walls, God forbid, I would use 1/2. 3/8 wouldn't carry enough paint to move fast enough on long or high walls. On any kind of texture surface though you have to start at 1/2 to get the depth, regardless of area.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> If I was rolling a bathroom or other small sq area, I would use a 3/8.


That's exactly what I am doing, a bathroom. And the speed is NOT an issue, perfection is. However, I have already done the first coat with 1/2" (as per some of the above suggestions). Do you think it will be better if I do the 2nd coat with 3/8"?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

How does it look? How was it working with what you used? If both OK, you'll be fine staying with what you have. It's not about speed, but control. A 3/8 cover holds less and in a smaller room it's just easier to control the amount of paint I'm working with, but it doesn't make it impossible. Just go a little easier on the amount you pick up each time.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> For the Purdy Golden Eagle
> 
> Product Specifications:
> 
> ...


You know I really forgot that was on there, guess I just assumed they went the way of paint brushes "use with all paints."


----------

